# Hi Everyone



## swampwitch98 (Jul 21, 2006)

I Have Been Lurking Around For Awhile Now. You Guys Are Great You Have Helped Me With Sooo Many Projects So I Thought I Would Say Thanks!! It's Nice To See I'm Not Alone In My Halloween Obession (even Though My Husband Thinks I'm Nuts) I Look Forward To Chatting With You All


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy SwampWitch. What the heck! We're ALL crazy but having group insanity is a heck of a lot more fun than doing it by yourself. Hopefully your hubby will start to enjoy your obsession with you.

Glad to see you here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome SwampWitch.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you come from out of the shadows!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi SwampWitch. Nice to have you joining in. What projects have you been working on?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Swampwitch. :> Hope you like your new home! :>


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Welcome Swampwitch! I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I have. Everyone here is great. Oh and remember WE aren't the ones nuts....it's everyone else!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome , glad you have joined us.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello SwampWitch. I was wonding if there is a difference between a swampwitch and just a normal witch? Oh, and welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, swampwitch98! Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy, Swampwitch and Welcome.
Where in Las Vegas are you?
I'm in Henderson/Seven Hills area
I have several haunters nearby as well.
Feel free to drop a line


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Boo... Swampwitch what a great name! That was my costume a couple yrs ago .. Welcome home.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Swampwitch! I just joined also. They seem like an abnormal bunch.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A ghastly welcome to ya Swampwitch! I hope you enjoy your stay at this insane asylum! :googly:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What's the difference between a swampwitch and a sandwhich? Okay, I'll admit that was bad. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome, any pics of your creations?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there. Good to know there are more women with hubbies that think their nuts out there. Hope you have a good time on the forum. Its a great place.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

dont worry. your husband is not the only one who thinks we are nuts for being obsessed with halloween. it keeps us out of trouble


----------

